# Period came 8 days early?



## IowaMAMAof2

So my period came 8 days early and is always 28 days apart like clock work. What could be going on? I have no cramping or anything just bleeding after having sex. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Very worried, never had this happen before.


----------



## ruthiejane

i would call your OBGYN. any bleeding after intercourse is a red flag. I would deff call your doctor. it's better to be safe than sorry.. good luck


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Is going crazy not knowing what's going on. Starting to have light cramping but nothing serious.


----------



## Missalissa86

How heavy is the bleeding? Is it enough to wear a pad or just wipe a few times and it's gone? And is it constant or only after sex?


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Ok so I know details r gross but here goes, lol. And thanks for responding to my post! So we had sex this am and right after notices there was blood all ovr me and him. I we...nt to the bathroom and more came out then showered and was still bleeding bright red blood in shower and I put a tampon in all afternoon (4 hours) and when I removed it it was about half soaked. And since then I put aNother tampon in and just removed and just lil dark borwn blood and that's it. Like when your periods done and u have nothing but marks on the tampon. Again so sorry for all the nastiness just trying to figure this out. I started birth control 2 weeks ago but have had unprotected sex right when I started. We were ttc then desided we wanted to wait til aftr summer to start again. So I know bc won't be effective yet. But I. Have never bleed early before or like this at all. Have perfect 28 day cycles for over 6 months now. :) thanks for any advise

Oh an usual period is really heavy first 2 days then dies off and is absest by day 5. And I hav lots of cramps a day or 2 before and first cpl days while heavy flow. God this is gross... lol


----------



## Missalissa86

Lol it's ok, it's not gross at all. You should see the discussion me and a couple girls were having on one of my threads! lol But anyway... ok so I can think of a couple possiblities. The first is that it is your body adjusting to the BC being in your system. Anytime you put new/extra hormones in your body it can cause a variety of symptoms such as random bleeding. That's just your bodies way of adjusting and leveling things out. The other thing that comes to mind is implantation bleeding. If you did have unprotected sex and you started to bleed this early (especially for just a day) it fits into the time frame of implantation. Have you taken a pregnancy test yet?


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

I have also thought of both of those theorys. I thought if it was the birth control it'd be more spotting and not just a lot after intercourse that was bring red then now dark brown and nothing. And if it was implantation which is scaring me to think that why would it happen after intercourse? Now that I'm no longer bleeding I'm still having light cramping? My period is tech. Due the 25th which is quite a ways away. Have u ever experienced this or know anyone that has? I'm seriously so glad your giving me some imput it feels better just to talk about it even if I don't knw. Lol


----------



## Missalissa86

Ya I know what you mean! Being able to talk about my situation and get some feedback makes it a little less stressful. I did have bleeding like that when I was pregnant with my son. It was very early on and only once or twice. I found out later that becoming pregnant tilted my uterus and made my cervix more accessible. So when we had sex he had irritated my cervix causing the bleeding. Doctor said it was nothing serious and not to be worried about it. I would definitely take a test if I were you though, just to be sure. It could be dangerous to stay on the BC if you are pregnant.


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Well its nice to knw that same thing happened to you. So since your cervix was tilted now that u were pregnant and had sex it made it bleed? Also if it was implantation bleeding would a test even be positive yet? I don't have any on hand because I got this being pregnant mindset out of my head. So now I'm freaking a lil bc I don't want to be pregnant. We tried for like 6 months and it was so stressful and I was over it and just want to enjoy my kids and my summer and do lots of traveling. With my first 2 I got pregnant the first time we had sex now that wasn't happening so what are the odds the month I start bc. Lol


----------



## Missalissa86

Because my cervix faces the front now instead of being tucked back, his man parts (sry!) rub directly against it, irritating it. It only caused bleeding when I was pregnant though. I don't think it would show up on a test yet, but if that was implantation bleeding, it should definitely show in another 2-3 days. Lol btw, I have seen so many women on here try as hard as they could to get pregnant and as soon as they gave up and decided it wasn't the right time...BAM! They're knocked up! Lol so it could happen.


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Well I'm going wait and see if I have anymore bleeding by tomorrow and if not I might phone my ob. If there isn't anymore bleeding its going to eat away at me to wait and test lol. And I hear ya on trying then as soon as you stop it happens. Seems like that's how it works alot of the time. I know I will be very excited if I am will just change alot of plans for the summer. I'd be very grateful though. I will keep you updated on what happens the next few days!


----------



## Missalissa86

Awesome! I vote you start POAS now! But I'm an addict lol. I have seen some women get positives this early though. If it were me I would test every other day until AF showed or I got a positive :)


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Haha I'm an addict too! I don't keep them in the house because I can't control myself even when I know it isn't possible to get a positive. Lol but tomorrow I'm going to go get some test, I always buy lots at the dollr store to cure my addiction and I'm sure the lady there thinks I'm a hooker or something lol. Did u have any implantation bleeding this cycle? And how early did u get bfps aftr implantation or before period.?


----------



## Missalissa86

I don't think I made it in for a BFP this cycle :( This has been a strange month for me. But with both of my sons, I didn't have implantation bleeding. I didn't even know what any of this stuff was until a few weeks ago lol. Every time I have been pregnant though I suspected I was pregnant about a week before my period was due, but I managed to hold off testing until about 4 days before AF. I got negatives the first 3 days, then finally a day before my period was due I got a super faint positive. I have always produced on the low end of HcG though so it always took a little longer than most for it to show on a HPT. My sister used to get a positive like a week after she ovulated! It was crazy!


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

You sound like me I didn't know what any of this stuff was until we actually started trying. So ididnt notice if I had any of that stuff with my first two because they just happened andfound I was pregnant with both first times I pee'd on a stick but have no idea when it actually was relating to dpo . But I was reading your thred on cervicle positions so of course I had to go diggin around and mine is very high and soft and I can't really find the top because it seems like its tilted backwords to where I can't reach to save my life. , this stuff is fun though lol only if my hubby knew what I was doing half the time or thinking. I don't talk to him about it anymore it was to much for him, was freaking him out. Lol


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Ok so just checked it one more time got in a different position and I felt it, its high and I'm not sure what soft or hard is suppose to feel like? And I got lil darker colord blood on my finger from touching the opening to the cervix. So I'm interestd to see how it will be posistion tomorrow and if my flow will pick back up? Tmi I knw! So sorry. But honestly have no one else to share all these odd details with lol


----------



## Missalissa86

My hubby is the same way! So I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. I just checked mine too and it was in between high and low and in between soft and firm. I also did the Qtip test and got a tiny tiny tiny bit of light pink tinges in the CM. Oh well, maybe next month :)


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Well I'm still praying for ya this month! If its closed can u feel anything at all?


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Well woke up this morning and no blood at all. So I don't think it was my period. Now I'm more concerned.


----------



## Missalissa86

Have you gone to pick up a couple tests yet? I can't wait to see how they come out for you! Oh and if your cervix is closed I think you will either not feel anything or just feel a slight dip in it. If it is open it will feel like a tiny little opening. You probably wouldn't be able to get your finger in it or anything, cause that would be really open but it should feel like a super tiny hole.


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

So i haven't got any tests yet. I'm a little nervous too! lol I only left my house once today and forgot my purse. So tomorrow when I take my little one to school I'm going to pick some up from the dollar store. I'm trying to wait as long as I can so when I get a result its accurate. I know if I start peeing now I wont stop until I get a positive or my period actually starts again?? I'm thinking if yesterday was implantation then I would need to at least wait until Thursday AM to test. My period isn't scheduled to appear until Monday so that would be 4 days before missed period. Hopefully I can get an accurate reading by then. Waiting sucks! I've been in such a bad mood all day just trying to figure out what is actually going on. I didn't call my doc because I figured they'd just say come in and they wouldn't be able to tell me anymore than I already know because if they did a pregnancy test it wouldn't show positive yet. I have had no bleeding or spotting or cramps today. It all went away completely. So weird... what the heck could be going on in my little uterus...lol


----------



## Missalissa86

I hope you know something soon, I'm sure it's making you crazy! I'll keep stalking the thread for any news! :)


----------



## MrsGreen

Hi there. I read the entire thread... I started Af 5 days early and it was heavy and bright red... It stopped today which is weird for me. My husband thinks Im pregnant and its inplantation, But I really deep down dont think so because it felt like a period to me and the timing is all wrong. I havent checked my cervix, but my hubby tends to hit it sometimes when we bd, So I would assume its always in the "low" station. I was on bc pills for a long time and this is my third month off. Last month was 29 days, this month was 23. So I guess only time will tell. :)


----------



## Missalissa86

Have you tested just to be sure?


----------



## MrsGreen

My hubby told me I should try a test two days ago... I did and it was very negative. Not even a little tiny pink line. Bleach white where the second line would be. :( I have one more left. What do you think?


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

MrsGreen said:


> Hi there. I read the entire thread... I started Af 5 days early and it was heavy and bright red... It stopped today which is weird for me. My husband thinks Im pregnant and its inplantation, But I really deep down dont think so because it felt like a period to me and the timing is all wrong. I havent checked my cervix, but my hubby tends to hit it sometimes when we bd, So I would assume its always in the "low" station. I was on bc pills for a long time and this is my third month off. Last month was 29 days, this month was 23. So I guess only time will tell. :)

its crazy how our body works sometimes, i just dont understand, i would have thought my period just came early if it were a few days but not 9 days. and it only bled for the afternoon, and hasn't since. my period is always 4 to 5 days long exactly 28 days. waiting its driving me crz! are you going to test to see for sure?


----------



## MrsGreen

I used a opk just now cause I read sometimes you will get a positive one before you get a positive on a hpt. It was negative. :(


----------



## MrsGreen

9 days is quite a ways off.... It might be inplantation. Sometimes when you stop trying, it just happens.


----------



## Missalissa86

I would say wait a couple days and take the 2nd one. If that one is negative too than you probably just had a strange period from your body re-adjusting to no birth control. I asked my OB about that today and she said that sometimes you can have regular periods for 2-3 months after stopping BC before your body realizes what's going on. Then it tries to re-adjust itself causing a weird period. Make sure you keep us updated! :) Can't wait to hear how it goes for you! P.S. Sometimes the men somehow know better than us! Everytime my sister thought she was pregnant, her husband would tell her she wasn't and he was right. Every time she actually was pregnant, he knew she was and she swore she wasn't until she had a positive test. She has 4 kids, went that way with each one of them! :)


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Ok... so still no sign of anything, but guess what... my hubby brought home pregnancy test cause he thinks im pregnant. he doesnt really get how this all works but he said he just thought maybe thats what was up. lol but he bought EPT digital, not my choice if i purchased them. I hate digitals. because i cant examine them, but of course a pregnancy test is in my home i have to pee on it. And its said NOT pregnant, and i still ripped the thing apart. I really wish it was like other pregnancy test where if there its more than one like its positive. So i know its still to early for an accurate reading but i couldnt help myself. lol have you ever used this brand before?


----------



## Missalissa86

IowaMAMAof2 said:


> MrsGreen said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. I read the entire thread... I started Af 5 days early and it was heavy and bright red... It stopped today which is weird for me. My husband thinks Im pregnant and its inplantation, But I really deep down dont think so because it felt like a period to me and the timing is all wrong. I havent checked my cervix, but my hubby tends to hit it sometimes when we bd, So I would assume its always in the "low" station. I was on bc pills for a long time and this is my third month off. Last month was 29 days, this month was 23. So I guess only time will tell. :)
> 
> its crazy how our body works sometimes, i just dont understand, i would have thought my period just came early if it were a few days but not 9 days. and it only bled for the afternoon, and hasn't since. my period is always 4 to 5 days long exactly 28 days. waiting its driving me crz! are you going to test to see for sure?Click to expand...

If you hadn't had that early bleed, when would AF be due this month?


----------



## MrsGreen

Thanks missalissa :) Ill give it a try on friday if I still dont get anymore of what I think is my period. :) Ill keep you posted too :) 

I have never used a digital test, but I have heard that they arent has sensitive as the others. I also was told to stay away from the blue dye tests.... They can give you a false positive due to evap lines. My favs are the first response early result (says 6 days before a missed period). They have pink lines :)


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

yea it always seems like when people stop trying it happens! i still just cant wrap my head around it. since im on BC youd think it wouldnt make it come early, if it were the other way around where i had just stopped BC i could see that. im going to try my best to wait til thur am and test again but think im going to go get some none digi ones


----------



## Missalissa86

Oh yeah! Get a FRER. Those are the best ones and usually pick it up well before a digi. Is that what you have been using so far? The digi's I mean? Oh and Green, I had 4 false positives on the blue dyes this month. They work for some women but I would avoid them just to be safe. There's almost nothing worse than getting excited about your BFP just to find out it's fake :(


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

MrsGreen said:


> Thanks missalissa :) Ill give it a try on friday if I still dont get anymore of what I think is my period. :) Ill keep you posted too :)
> 
> I have never used a digital test, but I have heard that they arent has sensitive as the others. I also was told to stay away from the blue dye tests.... They can give you a false positive due to evap lines. My favs are the first response early result (says 6 days before a missed period). They have pink lines :)

i want some first response ones, those seem to be what everyone is using. I have heard the same about blue dye and i have never bought them, but my hubby thought they were the good ones, he didnt ask me thought just came home after work with some. i was quite surprised. lol

im looking forward to you testing again if af doesnt show!


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

dang y'all are fast at responding lol i cant keep up! ha 

ive only used digis a couple times but i usually by first response or dollar store baby test because they are only a dollar and i spend way to much on tests. so i emailed ya but i will just tell you what i said on here, my af is due monday the 25th, so still a week to go. if that was my period it would have only been 17 days after my last one. it was from march 28th thru the 31st. 28 day cycle 4 days long.


----------



## Missalissa86

It is probably late enough to start testing then. Especially if you get the dollar store ones. You could test every day for the next week and only spend $7 :)


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Missalissa86 said:


> It is probably late enough to start testing then. Especially if you get the dollar store ones. You could test every day for the next week and only spend $7 :)

im sure thats what i will end up doing, i cant help my self! lol i figured like 11 dpo would be the earliest id get a positive. which would be thurday, todays only 8dpo. have u ever got one this early>?


----------



## Missalissa86

Not me, but my sister used to get BFP like 6-7dpo. Alot of women on here are getting theirs on 9-10dpo too. Couldn't hurt to start testing as long as you know it could be a possible false negative this early on.


----------



## ARRIELLE

IowaMAMAof2 said:


> dang y'all are fast at responding lol i cant keep up! ha
> 
> ive only used digis a couple times but i usually by first response or dollar store baby test because they are only a dollar and i spend way to much on tests. so i emailed ya but i will just tell you what i said on here, my af is due monday the 25th, so still a week to go. if that was my period it would have only been 17 days after my last one. it was from march 28th thru the 31st. 28 day cycle 4 days long.

the dollar store test work just as well or better than some of the leading name brand test... they are what is used in a doctor's office and they are 25mui... i got a bfp at 12dpo...i didnt test before that, well at 8 dpo i did but it was too early


----------



## Lozz4

hi so I'm new to the whole 'conceiving' thing and new to the site . I've been reading all the posts and need some advice . me and my fiancé have been trying since November last year but I was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst in December which is still there now. my day of my last period was 4th April and my ovulation was 15th which has changed because my period has started 8 days early , so ovulation would of been the 7th. I started spotting last night and this morning there was light to dark red blood and I'm using a tampon and pad. I've got really bad cramps , nausea , tired and headaches. me and my partner had intercourse 6th , 8th , 10th and 17th . sorry to babble on just really need some advice as I'm confused because my doctors want to put me on the pill as we've sort of given up trying :/ . just really want to be pregnant .


----------

